# Angel in der Türkei - Alanya



## banzinator (30. März 2016)

Hallo,

will Anfang Juni Richtung Alanya durchstarten.
Wollte mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrung hat was das Angeln dort angeht.
Hab schon einmal dort geangelt. Aber ausser müden mit Garnele gespickten Ruten und kleinen Rifffischen war dort nicht viel zu holen.
Wollte gerne mal was größeres fangen :vik:

Hat vielleicht jemand nen Tipp für ne Tour auf "richtige Fische"?
Oder sollte man vielleicht mal von Land aus mit der Spinnrute probieren?
Grüße


----------



## Airferdo (28. April 2016)

*AW: Angel in der Türkei - Alanya*

Schwer schwer schwer......vor 25 Jahre vieleicht. Heute ist da nicht mehr viel, im Winter wohl eher als im Sommer und du must weit raus, es gibt vor Alanya ein "Riff" auf 40-60 Meter dort kann man Glück haben ! aber ohne Boot....ist nur fitzelkram. Probier es bei Ulas am Abend, dort habe ich gute Baracudas und Barsche gesehen !!!


----------



## Dorschi1968 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angel in der Türkei - Alanya*

Im Sommer ist es wirklich schwer ohne Boot was besseres ans Band zu bekommen.
Du könntest höchstens versuchen am Hafen Kontakt zu einheimischen Anglern/ Bootsbesitzern aufzunehmen,manche nehmen gerne Touris für kleines Geld mit zum fischen.
In der Zeit von November bis Januar ist die beste Zeit um große Amberjacks,Dentex und so weiter zu fangen.

Ein guter türkischer Freund von mir fängt jeden Winter richtig gute Klopper der genannten Arten!


----------



## banzinator (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angel in der Türkei - Alanya*

Okay. Danke für die infos. 

Werde mich dann mal an die Einheimischen wenden.


----------



## Dorschi1968 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Angel in der Türkei - Alanya*

Und? Konntest du in Alanya was fangen?


----------



## banzinator (19. August 2016)

*AW: Angel in der Türkei - Alanya*

Richtige Angeltouren mit Guides gab es nicht so wirklich.
Und wenn ich sehe wie und was die Einheimischen fangen #t
Da ist mir du Lust vergangen.


----------



## thomas1 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Angel in der Türkei - Alanya*

kleinvieh mit hühnerbrust #6


----------

